# [EVDL] Nissan Leafs in the wild [Was: Buying an EV on the cheap...]



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yesterday, for the first time, I saw a Nissan Leaf driving around. Then I s=
aw another one! That is here in the Seattle suburbs. They look fairly norma=
l and large, it was a bit of a surprise. Not like the two EVs I've seen in =
the past (a Sparrow and a chinese 3-wheeler). That brings the total EVs I'v=
e seen up to four (aside from EVs at car shows).

> I wish there were a way to get reasonably accurate numbers. I think it's =

> a case where it's easy to find out how many Leafs were sold, but =

> difficult to find out how many hobby EVs are out there.
>
>One person may live in CA, where he sees Leafs every day and doesn't =

>know of a single homebuilt EV. Here in MN, I have *never* seen one, but =

>can point to a dozen EVs just in our MN EAA club.




---
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120421/e3d7a4ba=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

We live in the south end of Seattle. Ever since we got our Leaf in June, we
seem to see others driving around every couple of days, so I tend to
believe the notion that there are a few hundred in the Seattle area.
-Tom & Leslie



> David Gonzales <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Yesterday, for the first time, I saw a Nissan Leaf driving around. Then I
> > saw another one! That is here in the Seattle suburbs. They look fairly
> ...


----------

